# The difference between Prophecy and Type, and the WCF 1.9



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 14, 2022)

Understanding the difference between Prophecy and Type, and the concept of Prophetic Perspective (such as Kim Riddlebarger and William Hendriksen use in their hermeneutics), so as not to run afoul the WCF at 1.9 when it says, “the true and full sense of any Scripture (which is not manifold, but one)”. Types may properly have multiple fulfillments , and sometimes prophecy may have an element of type in it. A discussion by various theologians on the topic.

I'm attaching a pdf of this 8-page paper, as the discussion is a bit too long for a single post. Yet this understanding is crucial to rightly understand certain prophecies which also have a typical element to them. And understanding prophecy is important in our day.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

